# "Acuérdate de Vivir" (Remember to live) en griego



## bru69

Necesito esta frase en griego (in greek). 
Estuve investigando palabras sueltas, pero no creo que llegue al significado de la frase, sino a palabras individuales.

Las palabras sueltas que pude conseguir son:

Θυμάσαι ζω
θυμάμαι ζω

Espero me puedan ayudar.
Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## an-alfabeto

Hola:

"Να θυμάσαι να ζεις"

¡Bienvenido!


----------



## bru69

Muchisimas gracias por la bienvenida y por tu ayuda! 
Necesitaba consultar bien, y no por medio de traductores de palabras individuales, porque me voy a tatuar la frase.


----------



## bru69

En MAYUSCULAS podrias traducirmelo?
Disculpa las molestias


----------



## cougr

bru69 said:


> En MAYUSCULAS podrias traducirmelo?
> Disculpa las molestias



ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ.


----------



## bru69

Muchas gracias!
Por estetica, me he decidido por "Θυμίσου να ζεις".
El lunes tengo turno para tatuarmelo


----------



## cougr

bru69 said:


> Muchas gracias!
> Por estetica, me he decidido por "Θυμήσου να ζεις".
> El lunes tengo turno para tatuarmelo



ΘΥΜΗΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ


----------



## bru69

Que gran duda, otra persona me escribio "Θυμίσου να ζεις", pero si tú lo dices, me juego por ""Θυμήσου να ζεις" (En minusculas)

Gracias!


----------



## an-alfabeto

Hola:
Ambas opciones son correctas. La diferencia es que la primera (Να θυμάσαι να ζεις / ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ) expresa “futuro continuo”  (siempre debes recordar), mientras que la segunda (Θυμήσου να ζεις / ΘΥΜΗΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ) expresa un “futuro simple” (por ejemplo: Mañana/en dos semanas recuerda...), aunque, eso sí, es más corta y suena mejor. 
Sin embargo,  ya que quieres hacerte un tatuaje, debo avisarte que el refrán, aunque se entiende, no es griego y, personalmente, no me gusta mucho como suena ninguna de las dos traducciones; digamos que les falta el ritmo que normalmente tiene un refrán. Creo que la frase original viene del latín “Memento vivere”, que sí tiene ritmo y todo. Puedes confirmarlo en el foro latín. Espero no habértelo complicado más, pero tienes tiempo de sobra para decidirte hasta el lunes .


----------



## bru69

Claro! Es esa misma frase! Que para que no quede tan legible preferi traducirla al griego.
El tema es que va en vertical, en la espalda, y las letras en latin no son diferentes a las que usamos a diario, y pierde la esencia del tatuaje.
Para vos no queda bien escrita la frase en griego?


----------



## an-alfabeto

bru69 said:


> Claro! Es esa misma frase! Que para que no quede tan legible preferi traducirla al griego.
> El tema es que va en vertical, en la espalda, y las letras en latin no son diferentes a las que usamos a diario, y pierde la esencia del tatuaje.
> Para vos no queda bien escrita la frase en griego?


 
No es que no quede bien, es que no tiene esta música de los refranes. Para la misma cosa, en griego diría: *Ζήσε τη ζωή* (Vive la vida), que tampoco es algún refrán famoso, pero sí una frase que se oye bastante. A lo mejor también hay otras opciones, pero por el momento no se me ocurre nada y no tengo mucho tiempo. Espera a ver los aportes de los otros miembros y, si se me viene algo, escribo de nuevo. 
Saludos a mi querida Argentina.


----------



## elineo

(ΠΟΤΕ) ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ a mí me parece más musical


----------



## bru69

La verdad yo no entiendo mucho, pero a la conclusión que lleguen voy a tomarla como opción. Por ahora la idea fija que tengo es en minúsculas, por estética.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## bru69

an-alfabeto said:


> No es que no quede bien, es que no tiene esta música de los refranes. Para la misma cosa, en griego diría: *Ζήσε τη ζωή* (Vive la vida), que tampoco es algún refrán famoso, pero sí una frase que se oye bastante. A lo mejor también hay otras opciones, pero por el momento no se me ocurre nada y no tengo mucho tiempo. Espera a ver los aportes de los otros miembros y, si se me viene algo, escribo de nuevo.
> Saludos a mi querida Argentina.



Entiendo! Es todo un tema cada idioma, ya que a veces se hace dificil entender que ciertas frases no existan, o no se entiendan como lo hacemos nosotros mismos.

*"Ζήσε τη ζωή"* esta bien escrito entonces?


----------



## bru69

¿Y utilizando "No olvides vivir" o "Recuerda siempre vivir"?
Aunque vive la vida también me gustó, pero se me complicó la elección ahora. 
Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## an-alfabeto

bru69 said:


> ¿Y utilizando Aunque vive la vida también me gustó, pero se me complicó la elección ahora.
> Saludos desde Argentina!


 
Hola:
*"No olvides vivir": *Μην ξεχνάς να ζεις
*"Recuerda siempre vivir":* Να θυμάσαι πάντα να ζεις
Se entienden ambas, pero tampoco pertenecen al refranero griego. Entre las dos, prefiero la primera. Traduce bien la frase original y no me provoca la pregunta socarrona que he reprimido hasta ahora: "Y cuántas veces tengo que recordarlo?, ¿antes de comer o después?
Pero bueno, a lo mejor todo esto es asunto de estilo. La opción es tuya.
¡Suerte!


----------

